# Newbe Buying 28bhs Hitch Question



## bign1 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi all, this site is great. We will be picking up our 28bhs in about 2 weeks and are so excited. The dealer wants about 1200 for the hitch work (reese dual cam) and controller etc.. through this board I have checked out rvwholesalers and found I can get the Equalizer and prodigy for under $600. 
My question is can I install the Equalizer myself??? The dealer is about three hours away from home so I will have to be able to install with whatever tools I take. Is is difficult to install and adjust or is it worth an extra $600 to have the dealer do it????

If I can do it myself what all do I need to buy including what size ball.

Thanks in advance for you input.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The install is not worth $600.

The tools you need to install the hitch will include the need to tighten a couple of very large Nuts and Bolts (approximately 1 1/8"). If you have this capability you could do the install in about 45 minutes.

If you order the hitch ahead of time you can set up the ball height at home. Then set up the rest at the the dealers lot. You will need to get the coupler height from an owner of a 28bhs. Also if you list your TV details you may find that some one on this site has the same combination and can give you exact settings they used to set up their hitch.

The Prodigy can be installed in minutes if your TV is tow ready. If it is not tow ready then it can take up to 2 hours to do a nice job of installing the required wiring.

Under no circumstance agree to pay $600 to install these items.

BTW the Reese Dual Cam and Equal-i-zer hitches are too very different products. Which do you plan on getting as you mention both.


----------



## bign1 (Jan 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The install is not worth $600.
> 
> The tools you need to install the hitch will include the need to tighten a couple of very large Nuts and Bolts (approximately 1 1/8"). If you have this capability you could do the install in about 45 minutes.
> 
> ...


My TV is a 2004 Yukon Xl with tow package. As for the Reese dual cam or the Equalizer, the dealer wants to install the reese but if I do the install myself I plan on ordering the Equalizer.

Thanks for the information


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

When I picked up my 28BHS, I took all of the Reese dual cam parts with me and installed in their parking lot. I had already installed the Prodigy before getting there. My dad went with me and it took about 1 hour to install, a few adjustments on the way home and then a thorough tweaking days later. I had a 2.5 hour drive home from the dealer.

What ever you do, make sure to have all of the tools and parts before getting there, read the instructions many times and do a dry fit of the parts so you know what to expect.

I even took extra wrenches just in case one might break, I was overprepared.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with the others, $600 is an awlful lot for labor. If you order the GM pigtail when you buy the prodigy, it should take about 10 minutes to install. If you use the stock GM pigtail that comes in the glove box, then 30-35 minutes. Either way, the hardest part will be figuring out where you want to mount it. It should be within easy reach, so that you can activate the trailer brakes by hand if needed.

I can't speak for the Equal-i-zer, but I'm sure that one or more of the equal-i-zer owners here will speak up.

The ball size should be 2 5/16", but you should confirm that with the dealer before hand.

Tim


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

bign1 said:


> My question is can I install the Equalizer myself???
> [snapback]22370[/snapback]​


Big,
You can and should. There's nothing like being "hands-on" to teach you how things work. And no matter what anyone says, there will be adjustments and things will wear out and need replacement in the future. The more you know and learn about your setup, the better off you will be down the road.

Bring the right tools with you, pack a lunch, take your time and read all the directions. Don't be afraid to ask for help from the dealership in making adjustments. Stop frequently during your maiden voyage to check for problems. And have fun!

Kevin P.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

If you go to the Equal-i-zer web site (www.equalizerhitch.com), you can download a PDF file of the installation manual. I belive I found it in the 'Contact us' page (odd!).

I have not done an install, but the instructions are step by step and very detailed. It does not look difficult to me.

Happy Trails, and congrats on the new Outback!

Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

InstructionsDual Cam instructions Click Here

Just in case you went the Dual cam route instead


----------



## joshfrantz (Nov 30, 2004)

I just bought an '04 28BH-S in December. The dealer I bought it from is a 7 hour drive from my house. I negotiated with the dealer and got them to install a Reese HP Dual Cam hitch for $225 total (parts and labor). Looking at the setup, I wouldn't try to install it myself. Lots of welding and precise positioning of the WD lever. Then again, I am an idiot. You may be able to install it pretty easily.

I also had the prodigy controller installed in the van I use to tow it. The van was not wired for it and this I had done by a local Thor dealer. They charged me $286 for the unit and the labor to install it.

The 28BH-S is awesome. You will love it. Lots of room to hang out and play. We have taken it out a couple of times already and even when it is raining we have enjoyed being in it together.

-Josh


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Lots of welding and precise positioning of the WD lever


What welding? There shouldn't be any welding involved.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

On my setup the ball height is 24" for the 28bhs and my 99 suburban. The head angle to get the right weight transfer can be done after you get the tt home as that part can take some time (not hard just time consuming) Your Yukon XL should already have the seven pin plug installed so you will only need the gm pig tail for the Prodigy and about 10-20 min. to install. If you go with the dual cam the spring bar take-up latches don't need to be welded to the frame they can be bolted. To adjust the head angle you will possible need a large metric socket (I don't recall the size) on mine the bolt has an inch size hex and the nut is metric







however yours may be different (JMHO) .

Jim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The Reese High Performance dual cam only requires four holes to be drilled for self-taping bolts. No welding. The chain brackets sit on the frame and use a set screw to hold them, that is it.

Look in the above picture, the holes are for the gold colored bolts and the set screws are the silver colored ones.

Never heard of welding....









kevin


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Bign1,

Not much I can say that hasn't already. I will say that RVWholesaler ships pretty quick. I got my Equal-i-zer and Prodigy, with the GM pigtail, in less than a week. If you have two weeks before you pick up the TT, you will have plenty of time to play with it before you actually connect it to the Outback. My dealer was nice enough to throw in the install of the hitch free. As for the brake controler, the hardest part is deciding where to install it. With the pigtail, it takes only minutes.

BTW: Autozone has a free tool rental program. Might want to see if one is around the dealer should you need something.

Good luck and Enjoy action

Paul


----------



## bign1 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for all your input, I have decided to do it myself.


----------

